

Ask HN: Startup Idea - joeyd

I have founder experience-bootstrapped last co. to a team of 80&#x2F;12-fig gross&#x2F;7-figure net.<p>Software will eat the world &amp; both the ability for top engineers to showcase their talent &amp; co&#x27;s to provide more transparency while pursing must get better.<p>Hence: Here&#x27;s my chicken &amp; egg:<p>Chicken:  Tour top 30 STEM universities every year &amp; provide students the best platform to showcase their hacks, projects &amp; contributions in a way THEY deem fun&#x2F;worthwhile.  Also tell a story that goes beyond work; what&#x27;s the who &amp; why?<p>Egg: Enterprise HR is staffed by underachievers &amp; bad-thinking.  They thrive on providing as little knowledge as possible to &quot;secure the candidate&quot;.
If we&#x27;re able to create a community of scale we re-write the rules--enterprise will need offer info. such as: # of engineers currently employed in role, avg. tenure, avg. pay, specific work product desired, supervisor profile &amp; details, etc.<p>Summary:  Users have an awesome, community-inspired ecosystem to showcase their professional self &amp; inspirations.  Enterprise, while forced to disclose &gt; than current protocol, end up with talent much more suited to their need.<p>Love HN thoughts,
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;josephdileo
======
ezrameanshelp
Sounds interesting. May want to check out what these guys are doing for
collaboration and ideas: [http://www.hakkalabs.co/](http://www.hakkalabs.co/)

~~~
joeyd
thanks bro

------
kivikakk
Your account is dead.

